# Who is the next coach at Arizona?



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think it's been widely noted that Arizona will have a new coach next fall after Lute Olsen stepped down earlier this season. One has to think they are looking to hire a big name and won't settle for a second rate coach especially with the legacy one would have to uphold in Tucson. Who are likely candidates for Arizona to pursue and which are realistic? 


Some of the guys I would think are going to pop up in the job search are Mark Few, Jamie Dixon, John Calipari, and probably some mid-major guys or big time assistants.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think John Brady should go out there. Sure he's only recruited one decent PG in his entire coaching career (Torris Bright) but he could turn PG U into Skinny Athletic PF/SF Tweener U...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Even under Lute they generally sucked on defense. They'll always be able to get great players to come there. They need to bring in someone who can coach some defense. 

Anthony Grant of VCU is usually considered one of the best mid major coaches out there. Are Dixon and Calipari looking to move? Seems like they have pretty good jobs.

I'll always throw Brad Stevens' name out there because I think he's one of the best coaches in the game right now even if he's only been a head coach for two years. 

Sean Miller is another hot name but I'm not sure if he's going out west.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

They should go after Sean Miller.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The better question is, "Who is the next coach at UK?"

After seeing only "Who is the next coach at" from the front page and seeing that BB had posted in the thread, I for sure thought that's what the thread would be about.

Few and Calipari always get mentioned for this job. Anyone really think Dixon would leave the beast that is the Big East for the Fox Sports Pac 10? Doubtful.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'll start that thread in a couple of weeks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Zona's a nice coaching destination, but UK is going to be the big get. I figure some coaches will be paying attention to that. Bob Knight would be worshipped there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh:

that would be awesome, HB


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't know if Brad Stevens would be a good fit for Arizona.

I think that if Stevens would go to Arizona, he would do the same thing that Bruce Weber did to Illinois.

Preaching defense is nice, but eventually those extremely talented players are going to notice that the pace isn't what they want to play.

The one that makes the most sense is Mark Few.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, and did I miss something? Is Gillespie pretty much fired at UK?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

No, but they might be calling for his head if they didn't make the tourney this year.

Can't argue with any of your points apelman.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know Theus wants the UNLV job, but if I was Arizona I would go after Reggie. He has NBA contacts, former NBA all-star, coach and proved he could recruit to New Mexico State. He would probably build a monster career in the Southwest. That would be my choice.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I do think Mark Few will get this job if they can get him to leave Gonzaga

What about Mike Anderson (Missou) and Jeff Capel (Oklahoma) though??

Also a little more under the radar guys Jim Boylen(Utah), Dave Rose(BYU) and Scott Sutton (Oral Roberts)
even though they might just keep Russ Pennel

and also Herb Sendek is a possibility although a distant one and Bruce Pearl as well


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Is Bruce Pearl a good coach? Or is he Larry Eustachy 2.0?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think Pearl is a good coach. Great Coach? I wouldn't go that far but he can hold his own. Arizona could do a lot worse than Pearl thats for sure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bruce Pearl is definitely a good coach. Let's be honest here, he got Tennessee to the Sweet Sixteen twice and he got Wisconsin Milwaukee to their only tournament appearances in school history [and a sweet sixteen]. He won two D-II national titles as well. Pearl isn't leaving Tennessee though, so that's moot.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> I'll start that thread in a couple of weeks.


Mind starting it now? Losing to the worst SEC team in Rupp with an NCAA bid on the line isn't going to keep the Wildcat faithful happy.


----------

